# B&R Womit Programmieren



## honkmichi (18 Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich habe eine B&R Steuerung mit Digital I/O geschenkt bekommen. Wie kann ich sie programmieren? Auf der Seite von B&R kann man sich deren Automationssoftware leider nicht so einfach runterladen. Gibt es andere wege? CoDeSys oder so?


----------



## MSB (18 Februar 2010)

Vielleicgt solltest du erst mal präzise schreiben welche Steuerung du hast,
da es B&R nun auch schon ein paar jährchen gibt, gibt es auch div. Generationen 
Steuerungen nebst passender Software.

P.S. Codesys und Co. ist sicher keine Alternative ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## honkmichi (18 Februar 2010)

Das ist die B&R 2003. Blau sieht sie aus.


----------



## TH-SH (19 Februar 2010)

*Neuling sucht Tips*



MSB schrieb:


> Vielleicgt solltest du erst mal präzise schreiben welche Steuerung du hast,
> da es B&R nun auch schon ein paar jährchen gibt, gibt es auch div. Generationen
> Steuerungen nebst passender Software.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich hänge mich mal hier rein - ich bin neu hier...

Also, warum ist CodeSys nichts für B&R?

Ich habe eine CPU CP770, 2* DM435, 2 * DO722 und ein EX470 CAN-Controller, alles Baureihe 2003. Nachdem ich einen Simatic-Kurs abgeschlossen habe (vor 4 Wochen) wollte ich zu Hause mal einiges ausprobieren. Die S7-Reihe ist mir aber zu teuer, die B&R 2003er habe ich noch vor 15 Monaten als Neuteil verbaut (Schaltschrank, nach Schaltplan, also nicht selbst programmiert). Also habe ich Bauteile oben bei ebay erstanden...

Womit kann ich jetzt anfangen?

Ich habe mir gestern die Software von der 3S-Seite geholt (CodeSys V3.3 SP2 Hotfix1) und heute unter XP installiert. Allerdings bleibt die Software beim Start in der Initialisierung hängen ("CoDeSys hat einen Fehler festgestellt und muß geschlossen werden." Nur welcher Fehler steht nicht dabei. Die Funktion "Fehlermeldung senden" bleibt in einer Endlosschleife hängen. "Object reference not set an instance of an objekt"). 

Was ich gerne machen würde:
(Ob das so klappt weis ich noch nicht)
Die Steuerung der Heizung "auslesen", d.h. feststellen, wann und wie lange der Brenner läuft.
Die Innen- und Außentemperatur festhalten (alle 5 Minuten ein Jahr lang).
Die Windstärke und Sonnenscheindauer/Intensität festhalten - ein Sensor für das Außenrollo ist vorhanden.
Das Rollo in Abhängigkeit von Sonne, Wind, Regen (?), Tageszeit ein- und ausfahren.
Alles Meßdaten irgendwie in den Computer bekommen.

Was mit noch fehlt:
Ein Analogeingangsmodul. Da bin ich noch beim beobachten, irgendwann ist es da.
Eine Software um die Steuerung zu programmieren. Welche?
Eine Schnittstelle, um jederzeit auf die Steuerung zugreifen zu können: Die derzeit verwendetet RS232 ist nur bedingt brauchbar, da ich dafür jedesmal den lauten PC hochfahren müßte. Ideal wäre ein TCP/IP-Modul, das ich vom Mac aus auslesen kann. Da der Mac jeden Tag läuft bräuchte die Steuerung dann nur Daten für 1-3 Tage vorhalten.

MfG
Thomas


----------



## uncle_tom (19 Februar 2010)

Servus,

Die B&R Steuerungen können nur mit der B&R eigenen Software "Automation Studio" programmiert werden. Diese Software gibt es nur bei B&R und auch nicht kostenlos!

Wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf den Trichter, dass man B&R mit Codesys programmieren kann? Schaut euch halt mal diesen Link an - steht da B&R dabei?



> Nachdem ich einen Simatic-Kurs abgeschlossen habe (vor 4 Wochen) wollte  ich zu Hause mal einiges ausprobieren. Die S7-Reihe ist mir aber zu  teuer


Die B&R Steuerungen und auch die Codesys-Steuerungen haben mit der Simatic in Sachen Programmierung nicht viel gemein - vor allem wenn bei Step7 in AWL programmiert wird!

Die B&R Teile sind übrigens auch nicht gerade günstig - wobei das natürlich immer darauf an kommt, wer kauft und wieviel gekauft wird.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## TH-SH (19 Februar 2010)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Die B&R Steuerungen können nur mit der B&R eigenen Software "Automation Studio" programmiert werden. Diese Software gibt es nur bei B&R und auch nicht kostenlos!
> 
> Wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf den Trichter, dass man B&R mit Codesys programmieren kann? Schaut euch halt mal diesen Link an - steht da B&R dabei?



Der Dozent sagte sinngemäß: "B&R kenne ich nicht, aber fast alles läuft mit CoDeSys..."

Thomas


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Februar 2010)

> Der Dozent sagte sinngemäß: "B&R kenne ich nicht, aber fast alles läuft mit CoDeSys..."



Aber eben nur fast.


----------



## MSB (20 Februar 2010)

TH-SH schrieb:


> Der Dozent sagte sinngemäß: "B&R kenne ich nicht, aber fast alles läuft mit CoDeSys..."



Dann hatte der Dozent wohl offensichtlich noch nicht so oft über den Tellerrand geblickt ...

Du musst die Kiste mit der vom Hersteller vorgesehenen Software proggen,
im Fall von Siemens = Step7, Rockwell = RSLogix, B&R = Automation Studio, dann gibt es auch
~100 Hardwarehersteller die über die http://www.automation-alliance.com/index.shtml?aa_partner die Codesys-Plattform nutzen.
Dann gibt es auch noch z.B. Beckhoff, die die Codesys-Plattform irgend wann mal gekauft haben,
und seither das ganze als TwinCat eigenständig vertreiben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Jens_Ohm (22 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
das Automation Studio gibt es in verschiedenen Versionen hier zu laden.
http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rd.../services_37409_DEU_HTML.htm?session_level_1=

Die nicht registrierte Version läuft nach meiner Erfahrung 30 Tage.
Ihr könnt sie ja in einer virtuellen Maschine installieren.

Grüße Jens


----------



## TH-SH (23 Februar 2010)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Automation Studio gibt es in verschiedenen Versionen hier zu laden.
> http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rd.../services_37409_DEU_HTML.htm?session_level_1=
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link, aber die Webseite verlangt einen Benutzernamen und ein  Passwort.

Thomas


----------



## adi5 (23 Februar 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

du musst dich an den Support von B&R wenden.Nomalerweise bekommst du ohne Probleme eine Testversion die 30 Tage geht die Leute von B&R sind ganz in Ordnung.

mfg

adi5


----------



## TH-SH (23 Februar 2010)

adi5 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> du musst dich an den Support von B&R wenden.Nomalerweise bekommst du ohne Probleme eine Testversion die 30 Tage geht die Leute von B&R sind ganz in Ordnung.
> 
> ...



Ich habe da eben mal hingeschrieben. Mal sehen, wie schnell der Support ist...

Thomas


----------



## Jens_Ohm (23 Februar 2010)

TH-SH schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, aber die Webseite verlangt einen Benutzernamen und ein  Passwort.
> 
> Thomas



Sorry, soweit habe ich es nicht probiert. Ich bekomme immer CD/DVDs mit der Post.

Gruß Jens


----------



## TH-SH (23 Februar 2010)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Sorry, soweit habe ich es nicht probiert. Ich bekomme immer CD/DVDs mit der Post.
> 
> Gruß Jens



Kein Problem, meine Postadresse ist schon dort angekommen.

Thomas

P.S.: Hast Du eine Meinung, wie lange die Bearbeitung (außer Postlaufzeit) dauert?


----------



## mike_nl (23 Februar 2010)

Also den Docenten finde ich schon sehr lustig. Was bin ich dan mit etwas mehr dann 30 Jahren Erfahrung in der Automatisierung? Professor oder so aehnlich?


----------



## TH-SH (24 Februar 2010)

TH-SH schrieb:


> Kein Problem, meine Postadresse ist schon dort angekommen.
> 
> Thomas



So, es gibt neue Infos. Eine Nachfrage nach meiner Privatadresse kam ca. 5 Minuten nach absenden der Webanfrage (gestern). Heute bekomme ich eine email mit einem Angebot für die DVD in Höhe von 53 Euro plus Steuer mit einer Lieferzeit von 2-4 Wochen. Für eine Demoversion zum runterladen finde ich das schon komisch - haben die dort nur eine 1200baud Leitung?

Thomas


----------



## uncle_tom (24 Februar 2010)

> Heute bekomme ich eine email mit einem Angebot für die DVD in Höhe von  53 Euro plus Steuer mit einer Lieferzeit von 2-4 Wochen


*ROFL*Naja das ist mal wieder typisch für B&R



> die Leute von B&R  sind ganz in Ordnung


mir kommt´s manchmal so vor, als ob sie selber nicht wissen was sie tun.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## adi5 (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich kann uncle_tom nicht zustimmen.Hab innerhalb von einer Woche eine 30 Tage Studentenversion bekommen völlig kostenlos.


----------



## pjtec (14 Juli 2010)

Kommt vielleicht auch darauf an, WIE man fragt ;-)


----------



## knorpe (17 Juli 2010)

also ich könnte mich über den b&r support jetzt auch ned extra beschweren.
da kenn ich von anderen firmen ganz andere sachen.


----------



## Sera (21 Juli 2010)

such dir die nächste b&r niederlassung raus und ruf da an. Die haben oft die demoversion rumliegen. Wenn das nicht soweit weg ist kannst sie eventuell gleich abholen. 
Eventuell hilfts nach einer Studentenversion statt nach ner Demoversion zu fragen.


----------

